
Buy a Better Keyboard Already - AaronLasseigne
http://aaronlasseigne.com/2016/03/03/buy-a-better-keyboard-already/
======
brudgers
I agree with buying a good keyboard that meets the needs of all day use. Xah
Lee's keyboard guides are what _I_ found most informative.
[http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboarding.html](http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboarding.html)

